# Kniffel



## anni95 (24. Apr 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

 ich habe ein Problem bei meinem Kniffelspiel, das ich gerade programmieren möchte.
Ich programmiere mein Kniffelspiel mit NetBeans und möchtet nun fragen ob mir jemand helfen könnte.

Ich bin schon soweit dass ich ein Spielfeld und die Würfel habe. Es sind insgesamt 5 Würfel, wenn man die Würfel auswählt werden sie gewürfelt ( was ich benötige um die Würfel, die ich behalten möchte nicht mehr weiter zu würfeln).
Nun möchte ich , dass man die Würfel insgesamt nur 3 mal würfeln kann und dass dann der PC an der Reihe ist .
Kann mir jemand bei diesem Problem helfen?

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## strußi (24. Apr 2014)

du stellst ja die würfel irgendwie da. dann sag, wenn das label geklickt oder ne checkbox/radiobutton markiert worden ist, dann diesen würfel nicht mehr würfeln.

die würfe selber triggerst du über ein button, der ein zähler hochzählt und bei drei ist schluss.

der anwender muss noch eine zahl eintragen, die du über methoden für die einzelnen möglichkeiten (1er, 2er, ... straßen, kniffel, chanchen, ...) ausrechnest  und in das feld einträgst auf das er klickt. selber schreiben ist keine gute idee, ...

grüße


----------



## strußi (24. Apr 2014)

Also du kannst für dein Kniffel diesen würfel verwenden, einfach ein Object erzeugen und das pro wurf x-mal aufrufen 



Spoiler: Würfel





```
public class Wuerfel {

  int zahl;
  
  public int getZahl() {
    return zahl;
  }
  
  public void wuerfeln() {
    zahl = (int)(Math.random()*6+1);
  }
  
}
```


----------

